# 1515 sacred works of Jean Mouton



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just bought a classical composer on random, i wanted to experiment a bit, the name of the composer is Jean Mouton, this is his 1515 sacred works, the ensemble performing this work his the diabolus in musica ensembles & clément Janequin,the label is bayard musique, the record was expensive for a discovery but the voice are magnificant.

I was suprise at the range of the singers, i did not knew Jean Mouton he seem like some nobody
no one ever heard of so i bought the cd , i could be wrong and he could be fameous but anyway who care.

The strong part of this awesome cd is his motets which are suberbely executed here, one of the best vocal cd i heard so far, i would rank this has high has Gesualdo tenebrea responsorie on erato veritas
same quality top notch thus said.

Anyone familiar whit this classical composer or this cd?

Great cd look good sound good comme whit a nice booklet, what else can i says, you can do far worst whit your money.

:tiphat:


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Jean Mouton is one of the better Renaissance composers. He may not be first-rank, strictly speaking, not like Josquin or Palestrina, but he was an important composer of the Josquin generation, not a 'nobody' by any means. If Renaissance music were more popular, he might be considered as equivalent to a Renaissance Haydn.


----------

